# Wall pour



## newbie

I was talking with Lionprincess about these pours as we've seen a few and they are intriguing, so I tried one out. Actually, I made two and recorded them both. This one I did in a more standard way and the other one is more randomly poured but the second one is currently gelling. Not all the bars came out perfectly so these are the best ones. I didn't pour as evenly throughout but I'm still happy with them although they could stand a bit more color distinction. I'll stick the videos on the SMFChallenge channel when I have them processed but my computer is stupid slow. Hopefully they will be up tomorrow night.

Blast it, it posted sideways. Sorry.


----------



## cmzaha

Those are lovely


----------



## gigisiguenza

What is a wall pour?


----------



## DeeAnna

"...I'll stick the videos on the SMFChallenge channel..."

On Youtube or ??? I'd love to see this video and browse others, but I'm a wee bit lost about where to look....


----------



## not_ally

Ooh, I really like those!


----------



## galaxyMLP

Yep, SMFChallenge is a channel on youtube that was started for all of the SMF challenge tutorials.

Very cool looking, looking forward to seeing how its done!


----------



## kchaystack

DeeAnna said:


> "...I'll stick the videos on the SMFChallenge channel..."
> 
> On Youtube or ??? I'd love to see this video and browse others, but I'm a wee bit lost about where to look....



Here is the link Dee.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9bN3rFKI_AyHN1ses6bpfQ


So, maybe you will venture into the world of swirly soap?


----------



## lenarenee

I love love love  the  gentle ethereal quality those delicate colors bring to the soap. There's  such a natural looking flow with the wall pour too - I can't wait to see the video! 

I've soaped almost all of the swirl techniques out there and found I don't care for look of highly manipulated soap - like peacock swirl but I'm bored with ITP and drop swirls, etc and was just going to work on perfecting colors in single color bars, but this wall pour has me intrigued and I can't wait to try again.

But again - I think that soap is utterly gorgeous!


----------



## Dorymae

So what is a wall pour?  Searched youtube, even looked through the link but I don't see anything even close. 

Anyone?


----------



## DeeAnna

Oooh, thanks, KC! Duly bookmarked for future enjoyment!!!!

What, me do swirly soap? I'm trying, I'm trying!


----------



## not_ally

Dorymae said:


> So what is a wall pour?  Searched youtube, even looked through the link but I don't see anything even close.
> 
> Anyone?



I searched as well, and came up w/nada.  Newb, you are going to have to spill!:-|


----------



## kchaystack

This is the only reference to the technique I have found so far:

http://soaptechniques.blogspot.com/2015/09/soap-technique-wall-pour.html

I am awaiting newbies video as well!


----------



## DeeAnna

Okay, I was watching some soap p*rn recently and in one video, the soaper poured her soap like a faux funnel swirl, except the batter was poured onto the sides of the mold and gradually oozed its way into the center of the mold as more and more soap was poured along the wall. It was really cool to watch. Maybe this is the technique Newbie has tried???

Arrgh. I can't find the video!

Oh, wait! It's our own TVivian (aka "Soapish" on Youtube). Here ya go: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VID2Sp77Fbo[/ame] The "pour soap batter on the wall of the mold" gets started strongly about 1:50 into the video.


----------



## newbie

Yes, in my swirl tutorial video (both are named "large" for reasons unclear to me, but I'm a Luddite) I talk about using the wall to pour down to get the colors to line up without mixing. I'm sure many people have been doing that for a long time so I claim no special knowledge of a secret technique or anything. I'm messier that TViv, though. 

Wall pours are used pretty literally- you pour your batter down the wall of the mold to get patterns and to get one color to lie on top of the other, instead of dropping though (drop swirl) or mixing in with the soap already there. I have to use my son's computer to upload the videos after I get the dogs out. 

I like my random pour better than the standard one and will post pics after I go to the dog park. 

At around 9 minutes, I talk about using the walls to pour soap down and you can see what I mean. It is indeed very literal. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CytRNXh7-Xk[/ame]

We talked about soaps like these on the browsing thread. I think about 4 soaps made this way have been posted and people talked about them a lot.


----------



## newbie

Thank you for the compliments on the soaps! I was pretty happy with the colors overall. It was made with about 1/2 Mantis green and 1/2 dazzling blue from Nurture. The darkest color has a bit of AC added, one is straight up and the others were lightened with progressively more zirconium something (very sparkly white mica) from TKB. 

Couldn't load up to you tube so I put it on my FB page. Here's the link. 

https://www.facebook.com/helka.finn/videos/830833577014360/?pnref=story

Sorry about all the um's but I should know better than to try to talk while I'm also trying to figure out how I'm going to pour. I am more of a slapdash soaper so I probably would have gotten more consistent bars if I had been more deliberate in my pouring so a word to the wise, take more time if you want better lines. I stuck the greeny one and the random one together for convenience.

A pic of some of the random pour bars:


----------



## cmzaha

newbie said:


> Thank you for the compliments on the soaps! I was pretty happy with the colors overall. It was made with about 1/2 Mantis green and 1/2 dazzling blue from Nurture. The darkest color has a bit of AC added, one is straight up and the others were lightened with progressively more zirconium something (very sparkly white mica) from TKB.
> 
> Couldn't load up to you tube so I put it on my FB page. Here's the link.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/helka.finn/videos/830833577014360/?pnref=story
> 
> Sorry about all the um's but I should know better than to try to talk while I'm also trying to figure out how I'm going to pour. I am more of a slapdash soaper so I probably would have gotten more consistent bars if I had been more deliberate in my pouring so a word to the wise, take more time if you want better lines. I stuck the greeny one and the random one together for convenience.
> 
> A pic of some of the random pour bars:


Absolutely Spectacular. Thankyou for the FB link


----------



## osso

Cool technique, thank you!


----------



## DeeAnna

Cool video, Newbie! Thanks for sharing!!!!

I appreciate not having to sit through the obligatory stick blending bits, and I also enjoyed seeing you pour the two different soaps with the same general technique both in one video. Knowing in advance how the cut soaps look from pics in this thread, it was cool to see how the design was created -- how the greeny/blue-y soap is so softly watercolor-ish due to small color differences and how the reddish-brownish soap is bolder by using a wider range of colors. 

I also didn't hear any "ums" at all -- you did a nice job of narrating.


----------



## TVivian

That's was a great video! Thanks for sharing! I'm impressed at how well you can talk and make soap. I also like that you started right in with the pouring. I always struggle in deciding how much of the "extras" I need to keep in my videos. I want to keep enough that people know what's going on, but not so much that it gets boring. Very nicely done!


----------



## newbie

I know, about what to put in and not. This one was strictly about the pattern of the pour so I figured blending and coloring are not obligatory. For other demonstrations, more is helpful but I will say that I have rarely seen SB'ing as a necessity, except to show what emulsion and light trace look like in real time. Otherwise, for most soap making videos, I would love to see how thick the batter is, then the pour and the technique/swirl and cut pics. IT's also hard to know what angle makes the most sense. Imagine being a director if filming making a soap leads to so many questions!


----------



## TVivian

newbie said:


> I know, about what to put in and not. This one was strictly about the pattern of the pour so I figured blending and coloring are not obligatory. For other demonstrations, more is helpful but I will say that I have rarely seen SB'ing as a necessity, except to show what emulsion and light trace look like in real time. Otherwise, for most soap making videos, I would love to see how thick the batter is, then the pour and the technique/swirl and cut pics. IT's also hard to know what angle makes the most sense. Imagine being a director if filming making a soap leads to so many questions!




I think at some point I'll eliminate the mixing part altogether and just say something like "for coloring and mixing techniques, refer to video such and such" That way the video can just start with the good stuff!


----------



## cmzaha

I very much enjoyed watching the video and a couple of others.


----------



## rparrny

DeeAnna said:


> Okay, I was watching some soap p*rn recently and in one video, the soaper poured her soap like a faux funnel swirl, except the batter was poured onto the sides of the mold and gradually oozed its way into the center of the mold as more and more soap was poured along the wall. It was really cool to watch. Maybe this is the technique Newbie has tried???
> 
> Arrgh. I can't find the video!
> 
> Oh, wait! It's our own TVivian (aka "Soapish" on Youtube). Here ya go: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VID2Sp77Fbo The "pour soap batter on the wall of the mold" gets started strongly about 1:50 into the video.



I have also seen videos where the soap is poured against the side wall, sometime on a tilt.  I've never heard them call it that but that is what I assumed it was...
And I've seen that video!  One of the reasons I wanted a slab mold so bad...very cool that it is TVivian!


----------



## TwystedPryncess

With a little more manipulation (or luck) these could be made to look like a tornado touching down in a stormy sky. How very cool would that be? These are amazing!


----------



## newbie

Ah, Twysted, we are kindred spirits!!! If you don't pour exactly perfectly, you do indeed get tornados! I posted this on my blog and how I like them upside down better than how they are supposed to look because I love stormy weather.


----------



## lenarenee

Saw the video - you do an awesome job. I only noticed the "ums"  because I saw it mentioned in your post before I saw video!  You know the saying - we're our own worst critics; well my critique is this -- you need to make more videos!  Seriously I enjoyed it; I felt like I was in your soaping room with you.  I cannot wait to try this method so hopefully my new scale arrives tomorrow!

What is it about the pour that causes the tornado?


----------



## newbie

It's from the pressure of the poured batter forcing the first/prior color poured (in my case the darkest teal) up. Pouring one side and then the next pushes a bit of that dark color up between the two and gives it the curving shape, as it's pushed from side to side. It tapered to almost nothing by the top so it worked out well for tornados.

Thanks for your comments of the videos. It really is nerve-wracking. You don't know if you are being unclear or boring, if you should shut up or talk or talk more. Sometimes I ramble but I try to keep in mind what I want to see when I watch something, so Im glad you liked them!


----------



## not_ally

Newb and Viv, you know that I really like both of your videos.  You both do a really good job of making things clear, nice to watch and listen to, and not putting in too much stuff or skimping on the important ones.  I love HMIF and watch her videos occasionally in kind of a hypnotized state, but when I am done I am sometimes frustrated b/c there is not enough time on the tricky bits to see what is really happening.

I like it when people skip the mixing stuff.  I basically am most interested in (a) the thickness of the batter on pour; and (b) the pouring/swirling technique itself.  But I think the prelim stuff might be really helpful to newbies, though.


----------



## gigisiguenza

Great video, TY. What I especially liked was the lesson on finding emulsion vs trace. That was extremely helpful because I think I'm shooting for emulsion but SB too much trying to achieve it and end up at actual trace instead. I think this is why my batters have been thickening up so quickly. TY again.



newbie said:


> Yes, in my swirl tutorial video (both are named "large" for reasons unclear to me, but I'm a Luddite) I talk about using the wall to pour down to get the colors to line up without mixing. I'm sure many people have been doing that for a long time so I claim no special knowledge of a secret technique or anything. I'm messier that TViv, though.
> 
> Wall pours are used pretty literally- you pour your batter down the wall of the mold to get patterns and to get one color to lie on top of the other, instead of dropping though (drop swirl) or mixing in with the soap already there. I have to use my son's computer to upload the videos after I get the dogs out.
> 
> I like my random pour better than the standard one and will post pics after I go to the dog park.
> 
> At around 9 minutes, I talk about using the walls to pour soap down and you can see what I mean. It is indeed very literal.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CytRNXh7-Xk
> 
> We talked about soaps like these on the browsing thread. I think about 4 soaps made this way have been posted and people talked about them a lot.


----------



## DeeAnna

"...I think I'm shooting for emulsion but SB too much trying to achieve it and end up at actual trace instead..."

Welcome to the club, Gigi. I'll show you the secret handshake at the club meeting tomorrow night.

"Just one more burst of the SB, that's what it needs!" she said as, unbeknownst to her, the soap stealthily shifted into super-secret mashed-potatoes mode.


----------



## gigisiguenza

DeeAnna said:


> "...I think I'm shooting for emulsion but SB too much trying to achieve it and end up at actual trace instead..."
> 
> Welcome to the club, Gigi. I'll show you the secret handshake at the club meeting tomorrow night.
> 
> "Just one more burst of the SB, that's what it needs!" she said as, unbeknownst to her, the soap stealthily shifted into super-secret mashed-potatoes mode.



Hahahahaha super secret mashed potato mode is exactly what it did on my first attempt at the challenge soap... ugh! LOL


----------



## CaraBou

Great videos, thanks for sharing.  I would never have guessed that's how you get that pattern.  I'm always in awe when you guys can look at a soap and say how you think it was made -- and then prove it!


----------



## Sonya-m

Great videos! Definitely a technique I will be attempting at some point! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lenarenee

newbie said:


> It's from the pressure of the poured batter forcing the first/prior color poured (in my case the darkest teal) up. Pouring one side and then the next pushes a bit of that dark color up between the two and gives it the curving shape, as it's pushed from side to side. It tapered to almost nothing by the top so it worked out well for tornados.
> 
> Thanks for your comments of the videos. It really is nerve-wracking. You don't know if you are being unclear or boring, if you should shut up or talk or talk more. Sometimes I ramble but I try to keep in mind what I want to see when I watch something, so Im glad you liked them!


 
You truly did a great job and I think the key to that is just be yourself; people can sense that. There are soap videos were the person tried too hard to talk a lot or be funny and it just doesn't work.  

In other words....make more videos!


----------



## newbie

I want to see your wall pour first, before I make anymore, Ms. Lenarenee!


----------



## DeeAnna

Oooooh ........ the gauntlet has been thrown!


----------



## newbie

I feel I need to include this link. This person teaches a course on how to make this soap and it was posted in 2013. The text says that this technique is "one of my own" which is why they include it in the course, so someone has already laid claim to the technique. Don't want to step on anyone's toes.

http://www.jabonesdecasa.com/search?updated-max=2013-11-22T14:58:00-08:00&max-results=6

Here are some variations on a wall pour that I've made over the last few years so people can see other ways to use a technique like this.


----------



## lenarenee

newbie said:


> I want to see your wall pour first, before I make anymore, Ms. Lenarenee!


 


DeeAnna said:


> Oooooh ........ the gauntlet has been thrown!


 
Okay ladies. I am a meek, mild-mannered, mature woman with waaayyyy too much dignity to fall for that childish foolishness. Yeesh!!

And you really need to realize I deserve more respect than that. I'm preparing for a career change and am taking a bio/lab class (oooh...I really need to use up that gallon of olive oil) from a no-nonsense professor (Sweet! When did I buy that color of mica?) who assumes we've had chemistry before (Jeez! Did I even try to wash out those molds?) when I haven't so I spent 3 hours with an fantastic but expensive tutor (Blech! They dare call that  fo Frankincense and Myrrh?) and 12 - count them 12 hours studying and restudying for my first big test because this stupid brain of mine hasn't had to learn anything new (Mmmm....aaahhhhh! No wonder I bought a big bottle of Blackberry sage!) for 25 years and I want an A in this class to apply to the  OTA program in Pennsylvania!! (Wait. Really? How did I get 3 stick blenders?) Now let's talk Halloween, which is bigger than Christmas in our house and our little one wants her 8th birthday party to be a dance party and (typing...www.UPS.....enter tracking #... 5lbs lye out for delivery!) and....and....the guinea pig cage needs to be cleaned out. 

Did I mention the lab test tomorrow night?  Do y'all really think I should doing something so frivolous as making soap??? Humph.

(Btw...my first test? 96% - highest grade out of 45 students. And I fought for every single one of those points! )


----------



## newbie

I love it! Cracked me up.

Ps. Good luck on your soap. And your test. I hear peppermint FO sharpens your focus and improves concentration.


----------



## gigisiguenza

I add my vote to wanting to see a wall pour video.


----------



## Deedles

As a real newbie who's fascinated with swirls, I love your style of video! I'm past watching how to SB and getting the batter and colors mixed so getting right to the artistic part is great for me. Seeing the exact point of trace needed is good info as it's such an important aspect of it all. I would love to see the soap after it's cut at the end of the videos.

As I attempt to learn all this it's easy to think that to get these beautiful swirls it's a very regimented process. In reality it's nice to see that most of the time it's a dump it in and see what you get! I think that's the fun of it! ETA...upon reading that it doesn't sound right! I don't mean 'just dump it in' as it sounds! Just that as you pour a line you don't have to be anal about straight lines and/or perfect circles as I originally thought.

Thank you all that make these videos! I'm very definitely a visual learner so these are priceless to me.


----------



## lenarenee

Okay, I finally got to try a wall pour.

It looks so easy, right? Fill a paper cup, squish it and pour on the wall. Seven colors and you're done in 60 seconds.

I had the perfect batter, AHRE's Hippie Chick (surprisingly, I liked the scent!) which may have even reversed trace. And lots of paper cups. Sadly, I discovered that I have  a serious 'paper cup disability'. Happily, I have several of those newly purchased long necked measuring cups to re-dump my colors into - Ah! they worked brilliantly! Sadly, that's 7 more things to wash. Happily, there was several more ounces of soap batter than would fit in the mold, because several of those ended up all over the mold and counter.

I also did the pencil tilt method that Tatiana uses, but didn't pay attention to which side was supposed to get poured on - the tilted or opposite. My mold isn't tall and skinny, but is more square than crafters choice 1501.

I'm really pleased with the colors I chose, but I suspect I have invented the Humpty Dumpty pour!


----------



## afbrat

lenarenee said:


> I'm really pleased with the colors I chose, but I suspect I have invented the Humpty Dumpty pour!




That sounds like some of my pour attempts  Luckily they are usable even if they didn't look like I wanted them to.


----------



## newbie

I take zero offense to "dump it in" because I am not a regimented person. I slop all over and doubt I could get a clean pour or a perfect line if my life were in jeopardy for it. There are some designs that probably need excellent lines but if you're going to swirl it over the entire surface, often it makes no difference, so messy works for me. I will remember to include cut pics at the ends of videos. I didn't this time particularly because I posted cut pics beforehand. 

Okay, I need clarification on what a serious paper cup disability is. I hate the little 3 ouncers I got. The bottom is pressed paper kind of scrunched around the bottom and they collapse with the slightest pressure which is no end of annoying. The other ones are sturdier and seem to work okay. What happened, lenarenee? Pics of your soap, please!!!


----------



## lenarenee

newbie said:


> I take zero offense to "dump it in" because I am not a regimented person. I slop all over and doubt I could get a clean pour or a perfect line if my life were in jeopardy for it. There are some designs that probably need excellent lines but if you're going to swirl it over the entire surface, often it makes no difference, so messy works for me. I will remember to include cut pics at the ends of videos. I didn't this time particularly because I posted cut pics beforehand.
> 
> Okay, I need clarification on what a serious paper cup disability is. I hate the little 3 ouncers I got. The bottom is pressed paper kind of scrunched around the bottom and they collapse with the slightest pressure which is no end of annoying. The other ones are sturdier and seem to work okay. What happened, lenarenee? Pics of your soap, please!!!



Okay but don't make fun of me - I'm very  sensitive about my disability. : You see, I can't aim the stupid point  of the cup and get the soap to hit the wall. It goes over the wall or onto the mold floor, but not the wall.  So I dumped the colors into the measuring cups with the long spouts which has worked great. 

I'll be happy to post pics when I cut. I'd like to enter November's challenge too, but right now I can't get my phone to cooperate with the computer.


----------



## Rowan

Newbie, I really enjoyed the video. I love the way it's so down to earth and makes you think, yes I can try this! At least until the soap gremlins hit in and I have mashed potato rather than light trace!  Seriously though I can't wait to give it a go.

I'm also intrigued Lenarennee when you mentioned tatiana's pencil tilt method. Hope you don't mind me asking where I would find it?


----------



## newbie

The pencil thing is Great Cakes Challenge for this month. My understanding is that it is an alternating wall pour, but you tilt the mold slightly (using a pencil), pour down the wall, wait a moment, then tilt the other direction using the pencil, wall pour the other side and wait...back and forth. The soap I made is pretty close, but sloppier, to the effect that method gets.

Maybe you were pouring too fast, lena, for the soap to slide down the wall and the momentum took it over the rim and wall. I hook the rolled lip of the cup over the edge of the mold OR I run that lip about at the halfway mark of the brim of the mold. That's a little messier but the soap has no choice but to pour down the wall because it's starting on the brim. You'd have to go a little slower than I did, but my wall pour was pretty slapdash. WEll, maybe worth a one pound trial- ANYTHING to prevent containers to wash, at least for me! I still want to see a pic when you cut. 

I'll put you on the challenge list. If I misread you on that, let me know and I'll take you off.


----------



## Judiraz

I have done several wall pours since you started this thread because the soaps you made were so nice. 

I also had a problem with getting the batter to flow down the wall. I never tried the tilt until this month's Great Cakes Challenge, but it made it so much easier for me to direct the pour....particularly in a tall & skinny mold. You lift one side and pour on the other. The look is really nice, too. I've done three this way and I like the look of the soap a lot. I'll post a pic after I decide which one I'm entering in the Challenge.


----------



## lionprincess00

I love the Brown one! So different. The itp layer gives it another depth. I'm gearing up to try this one. I think the gcsw challenge dates are ending earlier than they used to. I may be wrong, but it seems that way (link up is a week from today, voting a week from Sunday I believe), so I have to get moving! Thx for the video tutorial!


----------



## lenarenee

I cut my Humpty Dumpty yesterday! Scented with Rustic Escentuals Hippie Chick it took an extra day to set up.

I'm really happy with how it turned out even though it doesn't look much like a wall pour because the sides are so symmetrical. For colors I used a red orange, yellow orange, yellow, green, brown and gold - very 70's, and the "swoops" of the Humpty Dumpty pour remind me of graceful layers of fabric ...it's a perfect compliment for the Hippie Chick scent.

I'll try to post a picture later - I need to get out an old camera to communicate with my uncooperative computer - who's photo program is in German (can you say Lenovo?)


----------



## newbie

I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Judiraz

I've entered one of mine in the Great Cakes Challenge, but here are a couple of others that I attempted. The first one I really like but it's so pastel that I figured it wouldn't get any attention in the Challenge. The second I stuck on a heating pad to try to pop the colors and I think that stopped the flow. I didn't get as much of a flow in that one.


----------



## lsg

The bars look great!


----------



## afbrat

Pretty!!


----------



## newbie

Very cool! I like the pastel one a lot but I know what you mean about people possibly not noticing it. CAn't wait to see what you entered.


----------



## gigisiguenza

Oooo I really love the pastel one


----------



## Judiraz

Thanks for the comments. So far the entrants all look great. This month's challenge is going to be tough!


----------



## Saponista

I like the second one with the little white touches


----------



## JayJay

Newbie, I love your video! As others have stated, you gave exactly the right amount of helpful information and nothing else. It was perfect.  I am more of a solid soap gal, but now I maj just try this technique this weekend.   I would also like to compliment you on knowing when to stop swirling.  Often times I see something really cool forming on a video, then the person makes about 10 more passes after the point where it looked really pretty.  

Anyway- please add my vote to the pile of people who would like to see more videos. Also add one to the pile of people who want to see the cut soap from the video you posted.  It looked really cool on top but I am having a hard time picturing what the results might look like in a cut soap.


----------



## newbie

Thanks for the feedback Jayjay. I had already posted pics of the cut bars (page 1 and I think 3) so I didn't include them in the video but you are right, I should regardless of posting them elsewhere.


----------



## JayJay

Humm. They aren't showing up for me. I see soap pics but not the black, white, and grey soap from the video.


----------



## Judiraz

Here was my Challenge Club entry. I ended up better than I thought I would.


----------



## Saponista

You got some beautiful shimmy's!!! Love it


----------



## Cactuslily

This is such a cool technique! What is is called? Good luck to all that entered!


----------



## gigisiguenza

Those are so pretty  I've been wanting to try this technique for a bit, but haven't gotten to it yet.


----------



## Judiraz

Cactus lily, it's called a wall pour. There is a link to a video on the first page of this thread.


----------



## Cactuslily

Thanks Judiraz, I watched a few videos on YouTube. Can't wait to try this technique. I'd imagine you need a slow mover with just the right consistency for pouring as well as a behaving FO. That's quite the trifecta to go for


----------



## Judiraz

I did about 5 batches for this Challenge, mainly because I kept over blending. I finally started getting that "S" curve thru the center when I stopped at emulsion, used a slow recipe, soaped at room temp, and picked behaving FO. But so worth it. I love the flow of this look.


----------



## newbie

So well done, Judiraz! Looks picture perfect! Good luck in the challenge; it would seem you have nailed it so I hope you are rewarded.


----------



## dibbles

I signed up for this challenge, because I really wanted to see the video. I didn't know that was your soap Judiraz, but I loved it and it got one of my votes. Congratulations, and very well done.


----------



## Judiraz

TY Dibbles. I shied away from the challenges for a long time but between that one and our challenge here I'm really learning a lot. Since everyone is supportive and offers great advice on both they really are fun.


----------

